# New, in Victoria, but about to move up-island...



## mickeyf (Jul 16, 2022)

Which, ironically, is how I found this group. 

I'm planning to sell some tools (an RF-40 style and an Atlas MFC Mill) rather than move them, and re-acquire replacements after I settle in. I did some goggling to get a guesstimate on what to ask and one of the links that came up was to a discussion on this site. Glad to see that there is a Canadian oriented group. I do haunt another machinist site, but don't tend to post much because either other folks have deeper experience, or by the time I see a thread I might productively add to the question has already been answered. 

Not even sure where we are moving to at this point, other than "out of the city", busy looking. Will be posting my tools as I find time between house-hunting. And if you are looking for a house in greater Victoria with a separate shop, that will be up for sale before long too!


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 16, 2022)

mickeyf said:


> Which, ironically, is how I found this group.
> 
> I'm planning to sell some tools (an RF-40 style and an Atlas MFC Mill) rather than move them, and re-acquire replacements after I settle in. I did some goggling to get a guesstimate on what to ask and one of the links that came up was to a discussion on this site. Glad to see that there is a Canadian oriented group. I do haunt another machinist site, but don't tend to post much because either other folks have deeper experience, or by the time I see a thread I might productively add to the question has already been answered.
> 
> Not even sure where we are moving to at this point, other than "out of the city", busy looking. Will be posting my tools as I find time between house-hunting. And if you are looking for a house in greater Victoria with a separate shop, that will be up for sale before long too!


Welcome aboard!
I'd think twice about selling your machines. Finding replacements might have you looking for a long while!


----------



## mickeyf (Jul 16, 2022)

Well, I had hoped to "upgrade" although that will depend on how much shop space I end up with. Either a real industrial sized mill, or perhaps a combination horizontal/vertical that takes up a similar foot print to one of the two is the dream (fantasy?)


----------



## whydontu (Jul 16, 2022)

welcome from Richmond.

The holy grail of medium size mills, Deckel FP2. My next door neighbor found one for $4000, I will never forgive him for not letting me out-bid him.










						Used Deckel for sale in United States. Deckel / Maho equipment & more | Machinio
					

Search for used deckel in United States. Find Deckel / Maho, DMG Mori, and Kennametal for sale on Machinio.




					www.machinio.com


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Jul 16, 2022)

Welcome to the forum! I'm new here myself, and also in Victoria. Lots of very helpful folks here!


----------



## mickeyf (Jul 16, 2022)

Deckel? 4 grand I could swing, 13K + would be pretty hard to justify without a winning lottery ticket (I don't buy lottery tickets!).


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jul 16, 2022)

Welcome from sweltering SK.


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 16, 2022)

Welcome from Sooke.
Where abouts is up Island?


----------



## mickeyf (Jul 16, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Where abouts is up Island?


North of the Malahat but probably no further than Nanaimo, although we lived in the Comox area once and enjoyed it. But now, wherever we can find a place within budget that meets our check boxes - primarily quieter, more garden space, and with at least a generous double garage for my shop.


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 16, 2022)

All the best in your search for Shangri-La.


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 17, 2022)

Welcome from Humidity Central, the arm pit of Canada, sometimes also called Ontario.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 25, 2022)

Did you find a place yet?


----------



## mickeyf (Sep 25, 2022)

Yes - North Cowichan, just outside of Duncan. Now running back and forth daily moving things. House here is now for sale with separate shop, about 24 x 16 inside. No photos of inside of shop (which is kinda a storage area at the moment) but it has a 100A service, welder outlet and exhaust fan, 240v and 120 outlets every 4 feet or so along the walls, separate room for electronics with solder fume exhaust, 3 pc bathroom, natural light as well as LED ceiling light... yada yada. "Member spotted Deal"? 





__





						Email from Sep 22 2022 - Matrix Portal
					





					matrix.vancouverislandmls.com


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 25, 2022)

mickeyf said:


> Yes - North Cowichan, just outside of Duncan. Now running back and forth daily moving things. House here is now for sale with separate shop, about 24 x 16 inside. No photos of inside of shop (which is kinda a storage area at the moment) but it has a 100A service, welder outlet and exhaust fan, 240v and 120 outlets every 4 feet or so along the walls, separate room for electronics with solder fume exhaust, 3 pc bathroom, natural light as well as LED ceiling light... yada yada. "Member spotted Deal"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about that.  I've occasionally walked by that house with my dog.  When we do the park walk and then amble around the neighborhood for somewhere different to go.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 25, 2022)

Lovely home Mickey!


----------



## Tomc938 (Sep 25, 2022)

When you said you were moving up the Island I got a little excited - thought maybe Campbell River. (Where I am)

I think I see the shop in picture #14.  Looks awesome! (the house looks OK also). ;o)


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 25, 2022)

Not sure why you'd leave Victoria and near the Gorge for up island.  Unless it's to get a much bigger shop in which case it makes sense.


----------



## mickeyf (Sep 25, 2022)

> Not sure why you'd leave Victoria and near the Gorge for up island.   Unless it's to get a much bigger shop in which case it makes sense.



Much quieter (semi-rural), more garden space  (1/2 acre vs. city lot), shop is not really any bigger on the ground floor, but has vehicle access (current shop does not) and a 2nd floor that I plan to divide into areas for electronics work and instrument building with greater separation from the swarf, etc. 

Renos to the house will take priority so It's liable to be some months before the shop is organized.


----------

